# Chytrid thread from TTTF forum



## Allison (Jul 5, 2007)

FYI in case you haven't seen this about chytrid in captive frogs:

http://talkto.thefrog.org/index.php?act ... opic=14799

Scroll down to messages on 2 March from Steve Busch.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I'm curious as to the credibility of the sources. This is an even cheaper option than chloramphenicol...sounds almost too good to be true. 

So far, suggested chytrid treatments on various sites.
Itroconazole(tried and true)
Chloramphenicol
Benzalklonium chloride(flippersandfins.net)
Lamisil spray(TTTF)


----------



## Allison (Jul 5, 2007)

There are 2 fairly long threads about this treatment on the TalkTo TheFrog forum I'll link below with some results with photos. Steve Busch of Yoncalla Frog in Oregon USA has been working closely with researchers who have tested and applied this treatment on an increasing number of captive held species. I don't have the names of the authorities he is working with offhand but you can get them from the threads. I can only document what I've done for my own animals. I have 4 Megophrys (LTC for 8 months) one of which developed later stage symptoms of chytrid (rigid leg posture, muscle tremors, unable to right herself, granular skin). She has been treated for 3 days so far and looks almost normal at this point. All my frogs are being treated as 2 others have some slight signs of infection (dull thickened skin and slight sloughing from feet). No adverse reactions at all. Steve is now routinely treating every new animal he gets and has treated his entire collection. No deaths due to treatment and some animals with chytrid symptoms have recovered.

http://talkto.thefrog.org/index.php?act ... 799&page=1

Hope this helps those who might need it! Of course people will start blaming all sorts of health problems on chytrid which won't be the case, but we are suspecting more and more that it can be responsible for a lot of losses in captive frogs. Different species manifest it in different ways and after fairly long periods of isolation. A lot isn't known of course. Some seem to be silent carriers including pacmans, the horned frog group, bull frogs, and maybe others.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

did you actually get a PCR test from pisces molecular? Also, a test AFTER treatment to confirm that chytrid is gone?


----------



## Allison (Jul 5, 2007)

The main problem with getting the test is waiting for the results...2 weeks to as long as 6 depending on how backlogged they are with field samples. Few labs have the ability to verify chytrid in the US and they are getting swamped. If I had waited to test before treating my frogs with symptoms I probably would have lost them, one in particular. I plan on testing them to verify that the fungus is not present. Treatment will finish tomorrow, and the 2 frogs with the most developed symptoms are fine and eating.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah, that is a problem, Allison.

However, it'd be nice if somebody would send in a sample anyway before the treatment (and still do the treatment), even if the test result doesn't come back for two weeks.

Then after treatment, send in another sample and compare results.

I would have done the same thing you're doing Allison, but I just wish we could fully verify if these cases are chytrid or not. If somebody would at least send in a sample the day before they start the treatment regime, and a sample after the treatment, the entire community would be VERY grateful.

Why? Because I inquired with David Frye and itraconazole and because it is a human drug, he couldn't get it for less than $500...NOT including the amphibian ringers' solution price. :shock: 

That isn't his fault-- but it shows how little testing of drugs has been performed.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I guess it`s because of the season but I got my results back 3 days after I overnited the samples.


----------



## Allison (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, you got great results! When I contacted Pisces they quoted a longer response, but depending on their load at the moment could expedite if there were animals in quarantine. Whether you can "pool" the samples makse a difference too. My plan is to purchase some test kits and keep them on hand. If I end up with anything showing symptoms I'll do exactly what you suggested. I just didn't have time to get a testing kit in hand. The frog I was most concerned about was in bad shape...rigid splayed limbs, unable to right herself, slimy and dull colored, but no actual skin lesions. Depending on the species that seems to be very late stage disease.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have an unused test kit from Dane Thanuun. I've had it for about two years. I don't know what the shelf life is, but you can have them. Ask Dane for the shelf life.


----------



## Allison (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks!

The testing done on treated frogs has shown chytrid to be absent for several months after treatment, I am going to purchase some kits from Pisces and keep them on hand and treat in future to see if it shows up.


----------

